# Çështja kombëtare > Çështja kombëtare >  17 shkurt 2013: Kosova feston 5 vjetorin e pavarësisë

## Albo

Ne pak dite, Kosova dhe gjithe shqiptaret ne bote do te festojne 5 vjetorin e shpalljes se pavaresise ne Kosove. Eshte gati e pabesueshme, por kane kaluar plot 5 vjet nga shpallja e pavaresise. Ju ftoj gjithe anetaret e forumit, sidomos ata qe shkruajne nga Kosova, qe te marrin pjese ne kete teme e te shprehin mendimin e pershtypjet e tyre ne kete 5 vjetor te pavaresise:

- Si ndiheni ne kete 5 vjetor te pavaresise se Kosoves?

- Cilat jane arritjet me te medha te Kosoves ne keto 5 vjet?

- Cilat jane disa nga problemet e sfidat me te cilat Kosova eshte perballur ne keto 5 vjet?

- A jeni optimist/pesimist per te ardhmen e Kosoves se pavarur?

- Cili eshte mesazhi juaj per popullin e Kosoves?

Urimet me te perzemerta popullit te Kosoves ne 5 vjetorin e pavaresise se tyre.

Albo

----------


## Fehmikaciu

Kemi arsye te shumta te gezohemi per ket fest kombetare,DARDANIA(KOSOVA),si pjes e trungut te ARBERIS,atdheu i shume personaliteteve me fame botrore,memedheu yne i dashtur,ku qdo pllam e tokes qdo gur ne lum,qdo lis ne male,na mbushe zemrat me dashuri ndaj MEMEDHEUT ton te lashte,shum gjak,vuajtje deshmor jan flijuar me dinitet vetem per nje qellim,te jetojm te lire ne tokat tona shekullore te trashiguara nga strgjysherit tan.
  Nuk mun ta shprehi me shkrim ate qe kam per vendin tim te dashur,dhe te lire,por me qan zemra se nuk flijohemi ne qe ta ndertojme vendin ton te dashur,me mund dhe me ndjers,me angazhim,dhe me shpres per nje te ardhme me te bukur dhe me te begat.
  Gjithmon ne varg te pavarsis duhet te falenderojme mbar popullin shqipetar,per humanizmin mbar kombetar qe kan treguar kur ne ishim ngusht ne ditet e veshtira.
  Populli shqipetar si ne JUG ashtu edhe ne VERI ka ZEMER te madhe,eshte human,eshte i dashtur dhe me dinitet,din ta vlersojn gjakun ton te perbashket.
  Gjithsesi nuk duhet ta harrojm edhe diasporen sidomos SHQIPETARET E AMERIKES ku meritat atdhetare nuk mundemi mi shpreh me rreshta,ata ne praktik e kan shprehur atdhedashurin dhe mburremi me ta,ata jan pjesa me e vuajtura dhe me e dashtura e KOMBIT ton te lavdishem,pra gezuar FESTEN E PAVARSIS.

----------


## oliinter

Uroj gjithe shtetasit e Kosoves Geruar festen e pavaresise. Ju uroj sa me shume paqe stabilitet dhe antaresim te shpejte ne institucionet e mbetura boterore. Rrofte Kosova e Lire

----------


## Mr-Bledi

KOSOVE edhe 100 milione vjet te tjera pavarsi... Sa me shume integritet...

----------


## linda l

I uroj me gjithe zemer Kosoves ta gezoje pamvaresine, e emeriton me shume se çdokush tjeter vend ne bote, i bej thirrje te gjithe bashke atdhetareve te mi shqipetare te mos e kthejme koken mbrapa ti perveshim menget kete rradhe per te punuar per vendin tone, per nje Shqiperi te madhe dhe te lire si nga diktatura si nga serbi rrofte Shqipria e madhe

----------


## Gon!

> I uroj me gjithe zemer Kosoves ta gezoje pamvaresine, e emeriton me shume se çdokush tjeter vend ne bote, i bej thirrje te gjithe bashke atdhetareve te mi shqipetare te mos e kthejme koken mbrapa ti perveshim menget kete rradhe per te punuar per vendin tone, per nje Shqiperi te madhe dhe te lire si nga diktatura si nga serbi rrofte Shqipria e madhe


Pasi qenke nje anetare e re, ta them edhe me reputacion edhe ketu 'TE LUMTE' per fjalet qe ke thene 

Edhe une uroj qe te behet sa me shpejte ajo qe ke thene ti  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Lexuesi_

Te flasim sinqerisht ky eshte pervjetori ne te cilin nuk duhet te festohet por te mbahet dite zie. Papunesia ne ngrlitje e siper varferia ne ngritje e siper arsimimi ne gjendje te mjerueshme. Skandalet me politikanet ne vend qe te ndalen kur ndodh nje skandal ketu vetem shumohen skandal pas skandali. Nje shok ka 5 femij ben punen si security dhe para 2 viteve kishte pagen 240 euro kete vit u skaduan kontratat e punes dhe kur vazhduan kontratat e reja u'a zbriten rrogen 119-e 50 cent sepse 50 cent sherbim nga banka. Cmimet po fluturojn si ato elementaret se me per lluks mos t'flasim hic.

Sinqerisht une personalisht nuk shof ndonje arsye pse duhet te festojm ! 

Apo duhet ta degjojm ate shprehjen "Fik se fik bile me muzike'  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Archon

Gezuar festen e pavaresise per te gjithe vellezerit tane kosovare dhe te punoni sa me shume per ta lulezuar kete vend sepse boll ka vuajtur...  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## _MALSORI_

gezuar festen kosove e dashur..punoni per bashkim ne vitet ne vazhdim..dicka po mi prish syte..ai flamuri bajat qe jua kan imponuar ..ishalla sa me pak perdorim te tij..

----------


## Norça.li

*

Megjithese neve shqiptaret jemi mjeshter/kampione per te festuar...une nuk e shoh asnje arsye per te festuar.
"Festa" me e bukur do te kishte qene nese me 17 shkurt e ftojne korin e kukuvajkave nga Shkodra per te "kenduar" gjithe diten e lume.
Kosova, keto vitet e fundit, per cdo vit, se pakut e ka bere nje hap para e dy mbrapa.
Per fat te keq, te njejtin "haperim" eshte duke e bere dhe Shqiperia dhe gjitha trojet tjera.
Kisha pasur shume deshire nese ky konstatim imi te kishte qene i gabuar 100%.

*

----------


## chengiz

urime motra dhe vellezer kosovar 5-vjetorin e pavaresis nese mund te quhet keshtu ,ishalla do zoti dhe mergimtaret  tju ndimojn  ne te gjitha aspektet  .urime  perzemersisht ishalla vit i mbare per te gjith ju motra dhe vellezer kosovar zoti na bashkoft  te gjitheve ,dhe te fala keni nga un me aq sa munda do tju ndimoj edhe pse nuk kam si tju ndimoj veq me zemer jam me ju  se as vetes nuk po muj me e ndimu 
                                                                          tung klm ishalla zoti iu lehteson dhimbjen qe e kemi pas ne me gjith ju  lavdi deshmoreve te kombit dhe te pagjeturit

----------


## illyrianboyful

> Ne pak dite, Kosova dhe gjithe shqiptaret ne bote do te festojne 5 vjetorin e shpalljes se pavaresise ne Kosove. Eshte gati e pabesueshme, por kane kaluar plot 5 vjet nga shpallja e pavaresise. Ju ftoj gjithe anetaret e forumit, sidomos ata qe shkruajne nga Kosova, qe te marrin pjese ne kete teme e te shprehin mendimin e pershtypjet e tyre ne kete 5 vjetor te pavaresise:
> 
> - Si ndiheni ne kete 5 vjetor te pavaresise se Kosoves?
> 
> - Cilat jane arritjet me te medha te Kosoves ne keto 5 vjet?
> 
> - Cilat jane disa nga problemet e sfidat me te cilat Kosova eshte perballur ne keto 5 vjet?
> 
> - A jeni optimist/pesimist per te ardhmen e Kosoves se pavarur?
> ...


UNË SI SHQIPËTAR I LUGINËS GËZOHEM SHUMË QË KOSOVA E FITOI PAVARËSIN, DHE TË GJITHËVE UA UROJ, DHE U DËSHIROJ TË GJITHËVE NJË SHQIPËRI ETNIKE PËR TË CILËN AQ SHUMË GJAK ËSHTË DERDHUR DHE VETËM PËR K'TË ËSHTË DERDHUR E KURRSESI TË JEMI TË PËRQAR.

1-(a) Ndihem fort i dëshpruar nga ana e krerëve politik dhe pa-aftësia e tyre(përveç disave), thaçi tha se: kosova po i paguan gabimet e disa politikanëve pa përvoj të preshevës, ( më ka ligë) në vend që të merrë qëndrim sëlmus, ai veç sa s'po ju kërkon falje serbëve përse e hjekën lapidarin.

  (b) Është e çuditshme se sa ka njerëz në politik të pa-aftë për të industrializuar ekonomin e Kosovës( përveç disave si Behxhet pacolli që s'ka synime për të fituar para sepse ka bollë, por është aty për të bër diçka Për Kosovën).

2- Nuk ka arritje të mëdha, por disa arritje deri dikund, si Autostrada dhe diçka në Bujqësi, dhe FSK ja por kjo është shumë pak se sa ka pas mundësi me u bër me ato fonde të cilët jan shumë dobët duke u shfrytëzuar apo duke u vjellur, për disa varre të serbëve pjesërisht të dëmtuara japin 70,000 EURO a puna kryhet me 1,000 EURO e të shtohet pytja për atë që di; SE ATHU KJO ËSHTË VETËM SE NJË MBULES dhe ato pare ndahen pastaj.

3- HAJNIA NË NIVEL MË TË LART NGA ANA E ATYRE QË JU KA DHËNË BESIM DHE PËRGJEGJËSI


4- Në qoft se e marrin në dorë Kosovën njerëz me përvoj dhe të aftë KOSOVA MUND TË IA KALOJ SHUMË VENDEVE EVROPIANE por në qoft se vazhdon kështu( sepse parja e korrupton njeriun përveç disave) jam pesimist për të ardhmen e Kosovës.

Si pik e parë, Duhet të dimë se akoma nuk e kemi fituar, derisa nuk jemi të aftë me ia thy kryt gjarpërit, dhe ne jemi duke fjetur ndërsa armiku nuk fle por punon, sepse kjo ka qen gjithmon politika e tyre( sepse e konsiderojn se në qoft se nuk punojn kështu do të jen popullë i nënshtruar, pra duhet sunduar dhe robëruar armikun)


5- QË TË RUAJM IDENTITETIN TONË FISNIK, DHE MOS TA HUMBIM
sepse jemi duke u shndërruar në asgjë, duke i humbur edhe principet më të ulëta të Burrëris.

Ajo që na bën neve të ndihemi krenar se jemi shqiptar është FISNIKËRIA E BABALLARËVE TANË dhe k'të gjë nuk e kan marrë duke u bër pezevenga me vothë e kafehane, e duke i shfrytëzuar motrat e tyre seksualisht, e duke kërcy nëpër diskoteka si majmun, Burri nuk i bën k'të! 

Pra në qoft se nuk bëhet një propagandë për të ruajtur tradëtën do humb.

Dhe më nuk do të ketë shqiptar përpos me emër

----------


## Antiproanti

> _17 shkurt 2013: Kosova feston 5 vjetorin e pavarësisë_


Kujt i takonte deri me 16 shkurt 2008?!

----------


## Antiproanti

> ...
> 
> - Si ndiheni ne kete 5 vjetor te pavaresise se Kosoves?


?!





> - Cilat jane arritjet me te medha te Kosoves ne keto 5 vjet?


Nuk eshte arritur pothuajse asgje e rendesishme qe parimisht nuk do te ishte arritur edhe pa "pavaresine" e proklaumuar. Perkundrazi, pavaresia e proklamuar dhe e "zbatuar" ne kete menyre i ka komplikuar edhe me teper disa rrethana dhe maredhenje brenda Kosoves dhe ne arenen nderkombetare.
Dhe nuk ka asnje arritje me te cilen Kosova dhe qytetaret e saj do te mund te muburreshin.
Jane rritur vetem korrupsioni, krimi i organizuar, abuzimet me pushtetin qendror dhe lokal, keqperdorimet dhe keqberjet ne shume sfera te jetes...
Ne pergjithesi, "pavaresia" e proklaumuar ka sjelle regres ne shume sfera te rendesishme te jetes.




> - Cilat jane disa nga problemet e sfidat me te cilat Kosova eshte perballur ne keto 5 vjet?


Disa?!
Pothuajse cdo gje e rendesishme qe ka kaluar neper duart e institucioneve te Republikes se Proklamuar te Kosove, edhe disa projekte parimisht te mira dhe te nevojshme, sic eshte p.sh. Autostrada, eshte keqmenagjuar, qellimisht ose per mosdije,  dhe ka rezultuar me keperdorime te miliona e miliona Euro te diaspores Kosovare, pa te cilen shumca absolute e banoreve te Kosoves do te jetonen pothuajse si ne Somali...




> - A jeni optimist/pesimist per te ardhmen e Kosoves se pavarur?


Une personalisht jam optimist qe ka njerez te guximshem, te cilet sakrifikojne cdo gje per ta cliruar ate popull edhe nga klika aktuale e antishqipetareve dhe tradhetareve qe kane uzurpuar aktualisht pushtetin dhe pothujse cdo gje ne ate vend te varfer dhe te prapambetur. Ne te kunderten, nuk do te me interesonte fare as emri i atij vendi...




> - Cili eshte mesazhi juaj per popullin e Kosoves?


Denoni dhe perndjekni sa me pare antishqipetaret dhe tradhetaret qe kane uzurpuar pushtetin dhe ju rjepen per se gjalli.




> Urimet me te perzemerta popullit te Kosoves ne 5 vjetorin e pavaresise se tyre.
> 
> Albo


Per zhvillime negative nuk urohet, po nejse... 
Secili i ka pritshmerite dhe perceptimet e veta.
Per mua, Kosova nuk e ka arrituar as minimumin e pritshmerive minimale, prandaj edhe nuk ka vend per urime...

----------


## Doni-88

Se pari dua t'ju pershendes ngase jam i ri ne kete forum, si dhe shpreh falemnderimin per urimet e juaj per 5 vjetorin e shtetit te Kosoves.......Te mos harrojme qe shqiptaret kane dy shtete shqiptare tashme si dhe eshte detyra jone te dim te mbajme keto shtete dhe te ecin perpara qe te sigurojme mbijetesen pike se pari por edhe zhvillimin e propsperitetin e ketij kombi qe te mos vijme me ne situata te pervuajtura si perpara.

----------


## Roi

Uroj qe ky pervjetor te na sjell gjera me te mira per popollin ton,
O shqipetar Urime 5 vjetori i mvetesis se Kosoves..

----------


## Brari

do ju them nje sekret timin..po mos tregoni..

festa ime kombetare ..nuku jan keto ditet qe feston shteti apo mileti qoft ne kosove a shkiperi..

un kam si fest kombetare ate dite.. mbani vesh.. kur  .. hapet dera.. un po dridhesha.. dang dang po ma bente zemra.. dhe cfaqet xhimi shia..
yxhym gazetaret e rrethuan.. dhe ai foli.. do ti biem.. tha..

athere morra frym mbas disa muajsh te tmerrshem..


.. 

kush ma gjen kte dite se e kam te shenuar diku..

thx..

.

----------


## Lexuesi_

> do ju them nje sekret timin..po mos tregoni..
> 
> festa ime kombetare ..nuku jan keto ditet qe feston shteti apo mileti qoft ne kosove a shkiperi..
> 
> un kam si fest kombetare ate dite.. mbani vesh.. kur  .. hapet dera.. un po dridhesha.. dang dang po ma bente zemra.. dhe cfaqet xhimi shia..
> yxhym gazetaret e rrethuan.. dhe ai foli.. do ti biem.. tha..
> 
> athere morra frym mbas disa muajsh te tmerrshem..
> 
> ...



Shume mire me kujtohet Gjimi Shija si prej Iranit po tingllon me kane me Shija :P


Me kujtohet kur i degjojshim lajmet me i radi te vogel me bateri bilem na u hargojshin se kohe lufte e i shtijshim ne pleh te derrzhaves thojshin mbledhin energji vertet u mbush'shin per ca kohe e i lshojshim apet dojqevelen e bibicijen. Me kujtohet kur bombardimet e natos kan perdor nje lloj pluhuri ne serbi qe ta ndalin energjine elektrike neper spitale. Dhe nje Gazetare serbe e pyeti Gjimi Shijen se pse e keni ndal energjine ne spitale dhe nenat po lindin neper terr pa energji elektrike. Gjimi shija ju pergjigj dhe ju tha kshtu disi se nuk mbaj mend cdo fjale " Po nenat shqiptare qe lindin neper shi pa energji neper krisma e bombardime " 

Dhe vertete pajtohem me ty brari se duhet te festohet ajo dite kur kan thane po i bijm.

----------


## laguna blu

> do ju them nje sekret timin..po mos tregoni..
> 
> festa ime kombetare ..nuku jan keto ditet qe feston shteti apo mileti qoft ne kosove a shkiperi..
> 
> un kam si fest kombetare ate dite.. mbani vesh.. kur  .. hapet dera.. un po dridhesha.. dang dang po ma bente zemra.. dhe cfaqet xhimi shia..
> yxhym gazetaret e rrethuan.. dhe ai foli.. do ti biem.. tha..
> 
> athere morra frym mbas disa muajsh te tmerrshem..
> 
> ...


Ishte 24 mars 1999 ca minuta pas orës 20.00. "Do i biem" tha Solana....Xhimi Shia u duk më vonë...!

----------


## *Goddess*

O kosove e dashtun urime ,e me gjith zemer uroj t shof perher e ma mire.

Jam e lumtur qe erdhi kjo dite mas shum vujtjesh prej tan popullit shqiptar ,ma n fund Kosova jon krenare coi kryet e vendosi pavaresine.

Ti nuk je aty ku un du qe ti me ken , ke hala shum pun perpara po kto grabitqaret me emra Thaci e Pacolli e shumt tjer kan zgjat kthetrat e spo t lajn me fluturu e lire...po un prap besoj se ti ke me ja arrit me u ba aq e forte e me peshty kto grabitaqre qe dojn  me t marr frymen.

Urime Kosove do tjem n Prishtine me 17 shkurt e skisha me e humb ket rast per asigja nbot  :buzeqeshje:

----------

